# Defensive Fighters



## stonewall1350 (Jul 16, 2015)

I am trying to figure out a strategy for going against defensive fighters. I myself am defensive and trying to be more deceptive (baiting and such). I do Brazilian jujitsu, but we mix judo and wrestling frequently. I'm mainly wondering if there are certain approaches I should make or certain things I should have in mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elder999 (Jul 16, 2015)

stonewall1350 said:


> I am trying to figure out a strategy for going against defensive fighters. I


 
Is it a_ strategy_ you seek, or a* tactic*?

Think of it this way-a "strategy" in this instance might be called "stonewall's defensive fighter *plan*," while a "tactic" would be a step (or possible step) in "stonewall's defensive fighter plan."

In other words, are you looking for specific things to do (or follow)- *tactics*, like baiting? Or are you looking for a successful _plan_, like be even more defensive and force him to commit to an attack?

I've found that  BJJ guys are really fond of the single leg takedown, and not particularly wrestling savvy-I've had some success feeding them the leg and executing a (modified) step-over wizzer on them-that's one *tactic*.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jul 16, 2015)

I assuming you're talking about a sports context, since you obviously don't have to worry about a defensive opponent in a self-defense situation.

Are you asking about technical counter-fighters or about opponents who just stall and won't engage?


----------



## stonewall1350 (Jul 16, 2015)

elder999 said:


> Is it a_ strategy_ you seek, or a* tactic*?
> 
> Think of it this way-a "strategy" in this instance might be called "stonewall's defensive fighter *plan*," while a "tactic" would be a step (or possible step) in "stonewall's defensive fighter plan."
> 
> ...



I suppose strategy mainly. Some tactics are nice. This is mainly to challenge guys in my gym. We have good judo (our coach did judo from a very young age as well as bjj). No many people shoot in our class though. I will look that move up because we do have one guy who is doing it a lot more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonewall1350 (Jul 16, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I assuming you're talking about a sports context, since you obviously don't have to worry about a defensive opponent in a self-defense situation.
> 
> Are you asking about technical counter-fighters or about opponents who just stall and won't engage?



Mainly just stalling and not engaging. One guy in particular is very tall and so he just wants me to walk in under him. We are equal in knowledge and strength. But if I end up on top I win. So I'm trying to get my stand up better so I can get there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jul 16, 2015)

stonewall1350 said:


> I am trying to figure out a strategy for going against defensive fighters.


A defense fighter is someone who likes to wait for his opponent to make the 1st move, so he can take advantage on it and play defense and counter. If you don't make the 1st move, you force him to make the 1st move, you may force him to play your game and not his.

A defense fighter is like "water". It's calm until it's disturbed by outside force. Since "earth" can be used to against "water" ( the earth will never disturb the water), you can apply the "earth" strategy by twisting your feet on the ground, moving in inch by inch with low stance and good defense. When the distance between you and him get closer and closer, he will have to do something. You can then take advantage on his initial attack. This way, you have just force a defensive fighter to play offense.


----------



## elder999 (Jul 16, 2015)

stonewall1350 said:


> . I will look that move up because we do have one guy who is doing it a lot more.


 
Here's a good example-this guy's a wrestling coach, but I like a lot of his stuff-you can see how I mean "modified," though: the goal's different after you've taken the back, but it works really well on BJJ guy's single legs:





(His pancake trap makes a good choke from the sprawl, too!)


----------



## Hanzou (Jul 16, 2015)

stonewall1350 said:


> Mainly just stalling and not engaging. One guy in particular is very tall and so he just wants me to walk in under him. We are equal in knowledge and strength. But if I end up on top I win. So I'm trying to get my stand up better so I can get there.



If possible, check out some wrestling vids, like the one Elder posted or even better find some college wrestlers to train with. I've personally think that wrestling is essential to Bjj standup, and a practitioner with some solid wrestling knowledge to enhance their takedowns is a force to be reckoned with. Frankly, (folkstyle) wrestling is better than Judo for Bjj stand up in a myriad of ways.


----------

